# Looking for new boots



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm looking for an upgrade on my boots. Currently I have Deeluxe ID's and looking for something a bit more comfortable and possibly higher end. The liners in my boots aren't that great to begin with and I'm feeling it at the end of the day and wouldn't mind something a bit stiffer, tighter fitting as well. Been eyeing the Adidas Samba's or Nike Lunar Endor. The Endors would be a bit much $$ wise but on the one hand its like why not, only live once. I've tried them in the store a few months back and they fit amazing, best fit I've ever had in snowboard boots. 

Has anyone tried the Adidas Samba? Haven't found any reviews. Any other recommendations?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

The Samba is an indoor soccer shoe.

Nike is a running shoe company.

I would buy snowboard boots, personally.

I like 32s, they fit me great, especially with some aftermarket insoles like Remind.

If 32s don't fit, my shortlist would be Burton, Salomon and K2.


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

Nike Kaiju


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I have had ride, burton, salomon and k2 boots I liked but it in the end k2 and salomon fit me best and I love the side lock they have take all the pressure off the top of the foot. Like snowK said get some boots that fit not that look cool.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Yeah what he said, my sneakers are Nike and Adidas, my snowboard boots are Salomon Synapse. When I upgraded from Burton Motos it was a revelation. More fun and control, less pain and sadness. Its worth getting the right boots above any other bit of kit.

The type of riding you do will affect which boots are best for you. I tried the Nikes but the were too soft - even box fresh - for my personal preference.


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

Salomon and Ride make excellent boots as well. Go with what fits your foot best.


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

My 2cents. Having had Burton Sabboths, DC Status, and Nike LunarEndors... 

Fitment was key. All 3 boots are completely different. I really liked how stiff the DC's were and how they hugged my foot. But just could not get the size right and they hurt my larger calves.. I Do like the Nikes but they are softer. I like that you can add the inserts to stiffen them. They by far are the most comfortable boot I have owned. I don't do any park riding so all mountain for me. 

As suggested above I would also recommend trying on a ton of different boots and if you can hit up a demo day. Its amazing how different a boot feels in the store and then on the mountain.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

The crappy thing about boots is it's very much trial and error. Everyone says 32's are great but for me they hurt like no other boot I ever owned. I have found for me Northwaves fit the best and they have some great stiff models. This year I got the DC Status T.Rice and I am starting to like them more but the break in process is not that nice to my foot.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Just to make sure, I'm not looking for people to tell me what to buy. I'm looking for reviews and experiences or ideas as to what other boots I can look into and so far I appreciate the feedback. 
I would never buy boots without trying them on first. For example the big reason I'm considering the Lunarendors is because they fit so freaking well but the price pisses me off haha.


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Felt the same damn way. I hated spending that much on them. But after doing a good amount of research probably the most important piece of equipment you will buy. Comfort is key.. 

My review on the lunarendors is this.. Comfort is awesome. They feel like a sneaker. The sole took me some time to get used to. I felt everything under my foot on and off the board. Was interesting. I think my boots are to big so I am going to exchange for a half size smaller. (This just could be my foot). 

I rode about 8 hours for 5 days straight. All Mountain riding. Boot felt really comfy.. I really like the dual lace system too. I had to crank down on them due to the bigness. 

As far as stiffness is concerned I do like a stiffer boot. My DC's were awesome in that category. But I was willing to sacrifice some stiffness for comfort. The Nike boots were quick to break in and didn't feel to much different from when you first put them on. 

I can't comment on quality cause I don't have enough time on them but from what I can notice they seem pretty solid. I like the plastic in the back outside of the boot for when I am Kicking and my board hits the boot. Doesn't tear it up like other boots I have had. 

My feet still got cold but again that could be due to the negative 40 i was in. I just put a little foot warmer on the top of my foot and was good. The toe box in the nike is big so you have some extra room in there. 

They did take me a little bit to get used to due but nothing crazy. So if you are willing to sacrifice some stiffness for comfort I think you would be happy in the NIke boot and snocon (Seattle Snowboard, Skate, and Surf Shop | SnowboardConnection.com) has them for 300 bucks.. Cheapest i found. Limited sizes.. 



OU812 said:


> Just to make sure, I'm not looking for people to tell me what to buy. I'm looking for reviews and experiences or ideas as to what other boots I can look into and so far I appreciate the feedback.
> I would never buy boots without trying them on first. For example the big reason I'm considering the Lunarendors is because they fit so freaking well but the price pisses me off haha.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Get Adidas then! The 3 stripes are sweet!!


----------



## Maxxxpowers (Feb 11, 2014)

If you haven't made your decision, check out Van's boots. I did a 4 hour 5 different shop boot fitting quest a few weeks ago and the last shop had Van's v66. The comfort was immediate, no heel lift, no calf bruise, just pure comfy awesomeness.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

It's all about what fits your feet best. Nikes aren't bad boots, I had a pair, and my problem with them was just that they weren't properly fitted. I just recently got a pair of 32s and... heaven! 

So yeah, I spent money on boots TWICE before I got something that fits me and feels good. If the Nikes fit so well for you, I'd say go for it, you won't regret spending the cash when your feet are happy on the mountain.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Haven't bought anything yet, still looking whats out there and will buy during the off season and hope for a better deal....if any. I'll end the season with my Deeluxe and then see. They gotta fit right, otherwise I'm not buying thats for sure.


----------



## mrcw34 (Dec 10, 2014)

So I have a pair of Lunar endors, they are indeed fantastic to ride in however they have some serious issues, I have been boarding for 25 years so can safely state that the issues have nothing to do with the fit or being over/ under tightend...the unfortunate truth is that these massively expensive boots are an absolute piece of sh.t 

So firstly the liner tensioning sytem is impossible to tighten to the required tension as the pulley clip system has been designed to be easy to get off with zero regard to putting them on... I had to get a buddy to tighten them for me..ffs (what am I like 5 years old!!!!)

Secondly the replaceable inserts that nike have stylised into nike ticks sit in just the wrong place meaning that they dig directly into your heel bone (may not be an issue on smaller / larger boots.... mine are a UK8.5 US9.5 ) it would appear that Nike's ego has got in the way of the function of the boots 


And Thirdly and most importantly the heal retention system (basically two bits of what can only be described as sand paper ) squeezes your heels so tightly together that you end up with all your weight on only a very small area of heel meaning after a 6 day trip I can barely place any weight on my right heel at present and the previously mentioned sand paper retention system has provided a spectacular 4" long tear in my skin and the side of my heel....I had no heel lift at all....but I can no longer walk!

I am no Nike Fan boy I only bought these boots as I like to ride a super stiff set up and the insert system promised a stiff boot... The choices of truly stiff boots are somewhat limited and I hoped these would last longer than my last set of 32's that lasted about 8 weeks riding before they went to pulp....

On reflection I wish I had never given Nike my $ they have previous form for dipping in and out of the snowboard industry causing mahem for many of the smaller producers and they just pi..ing off cause they didn't make big enough profits


----------

